# burton mission poncho villa



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

jfrosty42 said:


> Anyone ride these? I'm looking at a set of new 2007's for under $90.. any input on them?


i have those binding their ok they rip up easy but they will really last u a season and a half


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Burton gear does not last very long. I would only get it if it was cheap and it was only to get you through the season.


----------

